# First Clutch (R. Variabilis)



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

So I was feeding my Variabilis some springtails today when I noticed 4 tiny eggs in a canster. After jumping around a bit from being so excited I seach though the other two cansters and found a second clutch with 4 more almost developed tads about ready to pop. Im leaving the fresh eggs in for a few more days but took out the developed guys. Was this a good idea. How many eggs are normaly in a Variabilis clutch. How old does the first and second clutch look. Anyway here are some pics let me know what you guys think.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Congraulations!!!! I can't wait to see tiny little froglet pictures. Keep up the good work.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just found a 3rd Clutch of 5 eggs in the canster I emptied yesterday.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats! As far as removing them, as long as you keep them good and humid, and at frogroom temps, you should be fine. Make sure you have tad containers ready...looks like you might as well start buying them in bulk! Are these your first tads or just your first tads from this group?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just ordered about $38 worth of tad stuff from New England herp. Hopefully ill be covered. I watched all the Joshs frog stuff about raiseing tads and think i will be ready.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats! I too just found my first clutch of eggs in my Nikita tank, I also did a squealing happy dance around my house. I left mine in, not sure if they're viable since they are the first clutch, and not confident that I can do any better than the parents-I've never done this before. Yours seem to be on a roll already, Good luck!


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A few good threads on tads.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/64488-tads-die-after-front-legs-pop.html
And this one along with the nutrition links
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...tadpole-food-terms-air-pocket-likelyhood.html
Of course these.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Doug Looks like Iv got alot of reading to do. Ill try to make you guys proud.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just curious...how many frogs to you have in this group????


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought a proble pair and 2 juevies in September from JimO.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow...I don't know much about those kind, but it sounds like they can really produce!!!..congrats and good work...


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!
Yes they will give you a bunch of eggs!

I have a 2.2 group and I get around 10 eggs a week. It seems 4-6 eggs in a clutch is standard. I do get low fertility rates (around or below 50%) but still have a bunch of tads in various stages currently. 

I find the tads take longer than other thumbs to morph, around 4 months for me.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Aww thats good to know im reading some of the links now that Doug gave me and having a hard time figuring what combo to feeds these guys what do you use johnachilli?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the southern morph of these guys. So far for me they have been super prolific. I have what appears to be a 2.3 group. I've been getting so many eggs I have start leaving them in to slow the parents down but it isn't working. I've found them laying eggs on top of eggs. They seem to prefer 2 film cans at about 1/2 height in their viv.

I get on average 5 eggs per clutch, with as many as 8 and as few as 2. Mortality seems to be pretty low for me with maybe 80% developing. I keept them communaly for a few weeks after the clutches hatch and then I divide them into individual containers.

Now if I could just have that kind of luck with my imitatiors


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm currently feeding all my thumbnail tads Ocean Nutrition Formula One flake 80ish%, freeze dried cyclop eeze 10ish%, and spirulina flake (Ocean nutrition formula 2 flake) 10ish%


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just had a Tad pop today how long should i wait till i move him into his own cup.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I move them into their own cup as soon as they pop free of their little gel bubble.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

How long after they come out of the egg until they morph?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

c81kennedy said:


> Aww thats good to know im reading some of the links now that Doug gave me and having a hard time figuring what combo to feeds these guys what do you use johnachilli?


I use Tad bites and a Tetra fish flake (look for a fish flake with the highest protein percentage)



Pumilo said:


> I move them into their own cup as soon as they pop free of their little gel bubble.


ditto



tortoisekeeper said:


> How long after they come out of the egg until they morph?


I find they take longer than most of my other frogs, 3-4 months


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just a quick update 3 of the 4 eggs from the first clutch masde it to tads one molded over. The second clutch of 4. 2 of the tads look about ready to pop and the other 2 look lagging behind but still alive. The 3rd clutch of 5 has 4 tads almost ready to come out and one lagging behind. The thing is the 3rd cluch is much bigger then the second and it was laid at least 2 or 3 days after. Also i now have a 4th clutch of 4 that was laid ontop of the 3rd clutch is that normal should i pull them all out?


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome man, keep it up and you will be knees deep in tad cups.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Look like I just got a 6th clutch of 4 eggs. Im not sure what im gonna do if they keep up like this iv got 3 tads in the water and 6 more that will be ready any day now.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is some pics of the tank and where my 3 film cans are.


This is the first spot and there favorite spot they have laid 3 clutches here.

















Here is the second can they have laid 2 clutches here.

















And here is the final can it has only had one and the most recent clutch.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome looking tank. Cannot wait to come by and see these in person.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres where im keeping my tads and a pic of my frog wall.
























I will be putting a total of 4 10 gallons on that top rack for froglet grow out tanks.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is a quick update. Iv got frogets out the waazoo and had to move some. It gave me a chance to get some close ups. What do you guys think?


----------



## edalessio42 (Sep 7, 2012)

I Want to see these pictures, but it says youve removed them


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll repost some when I get home.


----------

